# Cynotilapia afra "Mbweca"



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 5 of these on their way I just loved their colour ,(2 males,3 females) and i am looking for a compatable say 5 fish of another species and a cat on the bottom.

This tank is sand and ocean rock and 55 gallons.

Any reccommendations chaps :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't had _Met_. sp. mbweca before (formerly _Cyno_. sp. mbweca), but I would guess they would be fine with a _Labidochromis_ species, or _Ps. demasoni_.

Is there any species of mbuna that you like, that you have considered adding?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine actually didn't do well with my demasoni at all. The males just would not colour up with the dems in the tank. I finally had ot remove them and give them their own tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I keep M. sp. "mbweca" with M. sp. "msobo heteropictus".

IMO they look great together.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone have any pics of this variant?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I have one of these in my all-male mbuna tank and he is great. He is actually the boss of the tank, but a really gentle boss. He is somewhat shy, but very pretty. I will try and take some pictures and load them tonight!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Actually I just found a few pictures on my desk top... they aren't the best, so please excuse the photography.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I only have a few pictures of my F1 group these days...here's a couple I managed to dig up.

One of my dominant males (had two different groups)


















And one of his females


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok thanks for the pics everyone.. I see the zebra look in them not the afra face..


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

My guess is that they were moved to Metriaclima based on their teeth and maybe their behavioral characteristics. I'm not sure what an "afra face" is, since most _Cynotilapia_ can be easily be mistaken for a _Metriaclima_ - and vice versa. A good example - look at the Unidentified Section - plenty of good examples to be found throughout there.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I actually think it does look more Metriaclima-like, but has a personality of cynotilapia and is rather small for most metriaclima too. I looked into it a little while back and it was because of the teeth that it was recategorized as metriaclima. In any case it is a cool fish worth having...


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

Has anybody else had any experience keeping these with Demasoni? I've got about 30 Dems in a 180 with a few other miscellaneous Mbuna. I'm hesitant to buy a group of these without hearing other folks experience. Let me know.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I dunno that too many people have Mbweca experience at all, let alone with demasoni. Not really a common combination


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not sure why there'd be an issue - but as *SinisterKisses* pointed out - I doubt there's many people that have kept Mbweca, let alone mixed them with _Ps. demasoni_.


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

well then, I guess I'll go ahead and pick some up and post back with my results.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

My guess is that they'll do fine. My current group is in with C. sp Chinyankwazi & Tropheops sp Red Cheek. Both are relatively aggressive. The three groups pretty much ignore each other. My past groups did fine in various mixes of Mbuna & Vics.

This 'new-to-me' WC group looks significantly different than my previous groups. The females look relatively similar but the males exhibit a distinct variation in color.


----------

